# Voted Today



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well we voted today and dropped our ballots in the drop box.

I voted for the crooked guy. I didn't vote for the lying, corrupt, crooked, pos, sob.

Can't wait for the ads to come to an end. And the propaganda to stop filling my mailbox.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Iron Co had to issue an emergency notice and polling hours because our mail in ballots were mailed improperly. Just got mine in the mail today. We'll drop them off tomorrow and let our daughter see part of the process/heritage.

We don't see many ads because we don't have a television. I'm grateful to be able to vote but also can't wait to have some downtime from national politics. Or is that a thing anymore?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Can't wait for the ads to come to an end. And the propaganda to stop filling my mailbox.


Ugh, the ads.... They're like a slow torture. At first barely tolerable, now I want to pull what hair I have out of my head. 

Voted about a week ago. Glad to be able to.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Ugh, the ads.... They're like a slow torture. At first barely tolerable, now I want to pull what hair I have out of my head.
> 
> Voted about a week ago. Glad to be able to.


You'll get a few months off from the ads. After that, the next vote gathering/fear mongering period will start leading up to 2024.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I colored in the dots of my ballot yesterday, (felt like a kid again trying to stay inside the lines ) I even stuck my tongue out while doing it. Just need to put it in the drop box.

Ya! the ads are beyond tolerable. Talk about "bashing" on an individual. If a candidate placed as much energy into making it a better nation as they do digging up dirt on the opposition, the country would be a brighter place.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

What's sad is in Davis County there are so many candidates running unopposed.

I did vote to not reinstate the judge from Clearfield. He forced an exwife to give her exhusband her boudoir pics. Legal or not I felt it was in poor taste


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

JerryH said:


> What's sad is in Davis County there are so many candidates running unopposed.
> 
> I did vote to not reinstate the judge from Clearfield. He forced an exwife to give her exhusband her boudoir pics. Legal or not I felt it was in poor taste


I vote "NO" to all reinstatement of the Judges. I personally know one and he began as a great Judge, but now has a "God complex" and is full of himself.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I vote "NO" to all reinstatement of the Judges. I personally know one and he began as a great Judge, but now has a "God complex" and is full of himself.


I agree there should be no lifetime appointments. City, County, State, or Federal.

In my 50 years of voting I have never voted to keep a judge on the bench


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

JerryH said:


> What's sad is in Davis County there are so many candidates running unopposed.


It was disappointing but not unexpected.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Running for government takes so much money and so many connections (ie name recognition). If it's anything like Iron Co. than there is no way most people are going to even consider going up against the good ole boys club. Sadly that just intensifies the issue. The type of insular politics we see in many of our communities doesn't help anyone. Competition can be such a healthy aspect of politics but few of us have the means or chance of success.

Real shame as county and municipal level politics can be very effective. I just don't see much changing for the better in that regard.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

our ballots are in now to sit back and see how it all turns out again.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

JerryH said:


> What's sad is in Davis County there are so many candidates running unopposed.
> 
> I did vote to not reinstate the judge from Clearfield. He forced an exwife to give her exhusband her boudoir pics. Legal or not I felt it was in poor taste


Jerry,
Who do I vote for to have those pics sent to me?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The Judge from Clearfield


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)




----------

